# Halloween Humor Jeopardy!



## Gothic (Aug 16, 2003)

<center>*And the answer is: "Tea-bags for Vampires."

Please, state your answer in the form of a question.

Thank you!*</center> [)]

Gothic


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*OOoooooo---*

*What are 'Tampons?'*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay, Wicked, try this one:

And the answer is: "out of sight, out of mind."

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

What does James Brown and tampons have in common? Answer:There Both UP Tight and Outta sight!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Nice try, rod, (I think). But the real answer is:

Why did the invisible man go insane.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Sorry David--I had your answer up here, well almost I go booted before I could post it--Then I forgot! hehehe*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

That's okay, darling. It's a dumb joke anyway!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Lets not get near the "Gems" department,shall we?.

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Rod we've told you before to stop looking down there!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Well I keep hearing this tinkling down there and I know I lost my marbles a long time ago,I just thought that they were down there,Thats all.(filthy minded little brat!)LOL!!

rod spain


----------

